# Nilfisk Pressure Washer



## wotnoshoeseh (May 24, 2018)

Hi,
Just threw out my old Nilfisk pressure washer - need to get a new one - any recommendations?
I'd like to get another Nilfisk as I have a snow foam bottle that suits the Nilfisk lance, but don't want to spend a fortune either (~£150 or less).

Cheers,
D


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

I've had no luck with Nilfisk, had 2 fail within 6 months- I know others like them.

Try the Karcher Outlet, usually have good deals
https://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/

edit- sorry, I see you want another Nilfisk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I’ve been having a similar conversation with a mate, he’s actually decided to go down the Bosch route to try... 

I’m looking forward to trying his new PW out when I can, looks a decent, solid bit of kit :thumb:


----------



## wotnoshoeseh (May 24, 2018)

wotnoshoeseh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just threw out my old Nilfisk pressure washer - need to get a new one - any recommendations?
> 
> ...


I can probably just get a new adaptor for the foam way, so I guess it doesn't have to be a Nilfisk in retrospect.
Anyone got any decent thoughts or recommendations at that price point 
Cheers
D

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

I bought a Sthil about a year ago after having 3 Karchers in almost as many years. I’m very pleased with it 2 year guarantee for domestic use and a cracking deal from my supplier. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

I have a Nilfisk C-105 and it's been pretty good over the years, never had a problem until it recently started leaking oil from the pump, I replaced the seals on the pump and new oil and so far so good. I bought the Nilfisk based on recommendations from DW members, as the Nilfisk's have metal pumps and not plastic as some Karchers do.

I also read that Stihl pressure washers are made by Nilfisk, not sure if this is true though, might help with costs, meaning the Nilfisk might be cheaper for the Stihl equivalent model.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

we have just been talking with a new pressure washer supplier AVAof norway - their machines look really good


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

8 year old Nilfisk C120 finally gave up the ghost, replaced with a E145.4 with soft flexi hose, very smooth and quiet, I like it already. 

So many choices now.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

WHIZZER said:


> we have just been talking with a new pressure washer supplier AVAof norway - their machines look really good


They do look good don't they. They are listed on amazon but none for sale yet.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/AVA-Norway...+norway+pressure+washer&qid=1617784878&sr=8-4


----------



## wotnoshoeseh (May 24, 2018)

RS3 said:


> They do look good don't they. They are listed on amazon but none for sale yet.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/AVA-Norway...+norway+pressure+washer&qid=1617784878&sr=8-4


They do look good, but when I looked at the price they're considerably more than my £150 or so budget. It came up as £409 direct from AVA Norway


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

My Nilfisk has been going strong for 9ish years now, I'd go for another if it went kaputt. Started pulsing when not in use so need to look at that but works well and really powerful.


----------



## wotnoshoeseh (May 24, 2018)

Anyone have any experience of this.... Is this a good replacement for mine?
https://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=16893

I still have the unused patio cleaner and car cleaner swirly brush thing from the original, so don't see a lot of need to order those again this time around.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

wotnoshoeseh said:


> They do look good, but when I looked at the price they're considerably more than my £150 or so budget. It came up as £409 direct from AVA Norway


Hows about:
https://www.argos.co.uk/product/9419829


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Darlofan said:


> My Nilfisk has been going strong for 9ish years now, I'd go for another if it went kaputt. Started pulsing when not in use so need to look at that but works well and really powerful.


Exactly what mine did for a couple of years then just no pressure, after 8 years of use I can't complain, laid to rest and got the E145. :thumb:


----------



## wotnoshoeseh (May 24, 2018)

RS3 said:


> Hows about:
> https://www.argos.co.uk/product/9419829


Not bad, but there's no stock anywhere locally - I'm in NI.

I had that same thing pulsing happen to my original Nilfisk, when not being used. It was also leaking water around the handle of the lance so I changed a seal there thinking that that was what was causing the pulsing but that actually made it worse. It's now in the skip site.

I like the look of that C140 one as it has an integral hose reel (or appears to), has an 8m. long hose, and has the pressure control on the lance itself. I know it's a little more expensive, but that extra £20-30 to not have a hose lying loose in the garage could be money well spent...:thumb:


----------



## 2Buckets (Nov 29, 2008)

I've had a Nilfisk Titan for quite a few years now, never missed a beat (touch wood!).


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

wotnoshoeseh said:


> Anyone have any experience of this.... Is this a good replacement for mine?
> https://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=16893
> 
> I still have the unused patio cleaner and car cleaner swirly brush thing from the original, so don't see a lot of need to order those again this time around.


Not sure where they get the 28.99 for the free hose connections from:lol:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Andyblue said:


> I've been having a similar conversation with a mate, he's actually decided to go down the Bosch route to try...
> 
> I'm looking forward to trying his new PW out when I can, looks a decent, solid bit of kit :thumb:


Just picked up the Bosch 140 for my mate, looks a sturdy piece of kit - has some decent weight to it :thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

The Bosch are good and powerful no idea on longevity this one came with a rotational head yahoo...

Small efficient and quiet....I still have my K2 K4 and Nilfisk C110 I bought once the Karcher stopped that one lasted 10 years...lol


Ps I gave a K2 to a young 16 year old lad starting his business it was years old, he blew it up not turning the water on...lol I tried. 

John Tht.


----------



## Hugos (May 3, 2011)

wotnoshoeseh said:


> Not bad, but there's no stock anywhere locally - I'm in NI.
> 
> I had that same thing pulsing happen to my original Nilfisk, when not being used. It was also leaking water around the handle of the lance so I changed a seal there thinking that that was what was causing the pulsing but that actually made it worse. It's now in the skip site.
> 
> I like the look of that C140 one as it has an integral hose reel (or appears to), has an 8m. long hose, and has the pressure control on the lance itself. I know it's a little more expensive, but that extra £20-30 to not have a hose lying loose in the garage could be money well spent...:thumb:


I just bought the c130 as I thought the hose I
Was in a reel. It's not it's a storage unit it. However the performance of it blew away my Katcher k2 so over all I am happy


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

RS3 said:


> They do look good don't they. They are listed on amazon but none for sale yet.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/AVA-Norway...+norway+pressure+washer&qid=1617784878&sr=8-4


coming very soon - there is a delivery on there way


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

wotnoshoeseh said:


> They do look good, but when I looked at the price they're considerably more than my £150 or so budget. It came up as £409 direct from AVA Norway


They have smaller machines not just the big ones - they are just trying to break into the UK market - from what i have heard they now have a large market proportion of Norway , sweden etc and have taken a fair few sales from nilfisk


----------



## wotnoshoeseh (May 24, 2018)

WHIZZER said:


> They have smaller machines not just the big ones - they are just trying to break into the UK market - from what i have heard they now have a large market proportion of Norway , sweden etc and have taken a fair few sales from nilfisk


Thanks WHIZZER
Is there a time frame for when the smaller machines may become available and is there any idea of how they might compare with the type of unit I was looking at?

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

wotnoshoeseh said:


> Thanks WHIZZER
> Is there a time frame for when the smaller machines may become available and is there any idea of how they might compare with the type of unit I was looking at?
> 
> Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


Il try and get Ava to come onto this thread :thumb:


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Looks like Nilfisk have changed the rubber hose to machine connection on the new models, wonder if this is going to be an issue for those of us with the 1/4 inch quick release systems?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

wotnoshoeseh said:


> Thanks WHIZZER
> Is there a time frame for when the smaller machines may become available and is there any idea of how they might compare with the type of unit I was looking at?
> 
> Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


looks like delivery to UK is around 20th due to shipping issues ! Hopefully Ava will pop on here and say hi


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Had a Titan, that died so upgraded to a C130, I liked that but it died too, so upgraded to an E140, which was brilliant with built in super flex hose, but then that died as well so enough was enough. All within probably an eighteen month period. Strangely, at some point during all of this I picked up a C110 (I think) when Amazon were doing them for £45, thought it would do for a back up or for taking to wash the monster in laws caravan and such, but that little thing is still going a couple of years later. Added my 10m Qwashers hose to it and I’d already switched to qr fittings so I could use my regular accessories with it and it’s been golden. Got it out for the first time in 18 months a few weeks ago to wash the deck, let it bleed through for a few minutes and away it went. 

My main washer now is a Direct Hose AB9 which has proven to be bomb proof, but I have it in a fixed installation so the little Nilfisk still gets the occasional outing. If the All Black were to let me down then I’d be looking at Kranzle, but as a budget machine the little Direct Hose has outperformed and outlasted three Nilfisk twice over.


----------



## AVAofNorway (Apr 8, 2021)

Hi there guys this is William from the AVA team,

We are launching the GO and Smart series pressure washers along with our new 2021 version of the Master series here in just a few weeks. As Whizzer mentioned we are new on the block, and our offerings are more on the premium side of the market pricing wise.

We've a fair bit of bad luck with our shipment, its currently delayed now until around the 20th and if all goes well we're gonna have the Go P40 (149£) up on amazon and our web shop around the 25th. 
The GO series is a ultra compact pressure washer that recently won world tool awards best in test for pressure washers AND comes with a 10 year warranty. So you can be certain you won't be writing another thread in 2023 about what pressure washer to replace your next nilfisk 

https://www.avaofnorway.com/pressure-washers/go-series/go-p40


----------



## wotnoshoeseh (May 24, 2018)

OK _ I still haven't bitten the bullet - was looking at the AVA GO P55 and might have sprung for that @£199 but the discount code didn't work, and then it was going to be another £33 for delivery on top of that!!

So I then had look at Screwfix and they have this....
https://www.screwfix.com/p/titan-ttb2200prw-dss-150bar-electric-high-pressure-washer-2-2kw-230v/766kh#product_additional_details_container

and this....
https://www.screwfix.com/p/titan-ttb2200prw-150bar-electric-high-pressure-washer-2-2kw-230v/165kh
both available for collection.

Anyone got an idea of what the differences are, and which one, if either you might recommend?


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

wotnoshoeseh said:


> OK _ I still haven't bitten the bullet - was looking at the AVA GO P55 and might have sprung for that @£199 but the discount code didn't work, and then it was going to be another £33 for delivery on top of that!!
> 
> So I then had look at Screwfix and they have this....
> https://www.screwfix.com/p/titan-ttb2200prw-dss-150bar-electric-high-pressure-washer-2-2kw-230v/766kh#product_additional_details_container
> ...


Biggest difference really is going to be quality, both build, materials and reliability. The Titans may have longer hoses but they are pvc, which is kinky, but not the good kind of kinky pvc. Ava have steel reinforced hoses so no kinks to worry about, other than the ones you already have. Not really studied the Ava range yet but believe they offer 10 year guarantee, so they have faith in their products, won't get that from Screwfix. Finally think about accessories, do you want to add a foam lance, longer hose etc and what fittings does each machine need and how readily available they are.


----------



## Richj (Nov 25, 2005)

AVAofNorway said:


> Hi there guys this is William from the AVA team,
> 
> We are launching the GO and Smart series pressure washers along with our new 2021 version of the Master series here in just a few weeks. As Whizzer mentioned we are new on the block, and our offerings are more on the premium side of the market pricing wise.
> 
> ...


Have they arrived yet? Didn't show on amazon for me


----------



## rob_benton (Feb 12, 2011)

AndyQash said:


> Looks like Nilfisk have changed the rubber hose to machine connection on the new models, wonder if this is going to be an issue for those of us with the 1/4 inch quick release systems?


Having this exact problem now. Hopefully direct hoses can make me a adapter to fit my old direct hose to my nilfisk core. Waiting to hear back from him.


----------



## rob_benton (Feb 12, 2011)

rob_benton said:


> Having this exact problem now. Hopefully direct hoses can make me a adapter to fit my old direct hose to my nilfisk core. Waiting to hear back from him.


Just to update, direct hoses made me an adapter which fits my old direct hose to the new nilfisk core pressure washer. 
I brought 2 adapters by mistake. Pm if anyone's interested in buying one.


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

My Nilfisk 110 lasted me a long time, then i replaced i with a 120 but a 150.2 came up at a John Pye auction for a quarter of the new price. Absolutely night and day. Yes the 150 is expensive, but its versatility is amazing. Used to take me 6 hours to pressure wash my patio, but with the 150 its an hours job.


----------

